# 3. Boinc pentathlon



## SEARCHER (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello Team *tech Power up!*,
 Hello Friends from Team *tech Power up!*

Team *SETI.Germany* continues it's new invented challenge and invites all BOINC-Teams to participate in the *3.rd BOINC PENTATHLON*, following the ideals of the ancient Pentathlon.

*It will start May the 5th 2012 (00:00 UTC) and will end May the 18th 2012 (23:59 UTC).*

Like in the ancient Greece, the Pentathlon will be held in 5 disciplines. That means within 14 days the participants will have to crunch 5 different projects, all of them for a period of 5 days. That said, you can easily see that some projects will have to be crunched at the same time.

Each team that would like to participate has to sigh up : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/anmeldung.php?&lang=en until April the 27. th 2012. Like in the last year the favourites in the different disciplines can be chosen by every team on their own. The project that gaines the most voices will be crunched.

A list of the projects that can be chosen from can be found here : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/25_en_Disciplines.html , but you can also suggest other projects. (But before suggesting other projects, please check if the project and/or their servers would be able to withstand the combined BOINC forces. We do not want to bring any project server down.)

More information can be found here : http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html


In the last year it was very exciting until the end.

crille
SETI.Germany


 Greatings *SEARCHER*


----------

